# SGTP Bow Making Class; a fine day! (pictures)



## Jake Allen (Dec 23, 2012)

Bow Making Class at South Georgia Traditional and Primitive
December 22, 2012

put on by:
Dan Beckwith, aka Hatchet Dan, professor
Roger Assistant Professor
Donnie Poole, John Webb and several others; support

Alot of wood that did not belong on a bow, hit the ground. Quite a few staves were transformed into good bows.
Quite a few folks, some that had never owned a bow, scraped, rasp and whittled, tillered, listened, learned and went home
with a brand new bow, they made.

To paraphrase Hatchett Dan; "There ain't nothing like it".

Donnie said: "It was a good day, and a successful day".

It was fun.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 23, 2012)

Scraping and rasping


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 23, 2012)

Making bows


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 23, 2012)

Took a break to eat some BBQ, then on to sling a few arrows.
These bows looked like a long piece of fire wood just a few hours earlier.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 23, 2012)

The picture says alot; this young man and his father, drove all the way from Cumming and did not know a person down here.
They made some new friends, learned some new things and made a bow.
To quote Phil Robertson; "Happy, happy, happy!"



Steve Angell late in the afternoon, still working on his osage stave. He had the bow shooting before it was over.



Shavings on the ground, progress. A good day all around.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for that video and the pictures and all the other things you do for us Mr Hampton.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Simply awsome of you folks to donate your time and resources to teach the art of bow building!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 23, 2012)

Very likely, this was one of the top days of 2012 for traditional archery in the state of Georgia. Good job to all who had a hand in it!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 23, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Very likely, this was one of the top days of 2012 for traditional archery in the state of Georgia. Good job to all who had a hand in it!



No doubt about that Gene! Well said!

God blessed you all with a great weather day no doubt. I saw quite a few in T-shirts, most were using a draw knife.


----------



## whossbows (Dec 23, 2012)

A good day for sure


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 23, 2012)

Hate I missed it.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 23, 2012)

had to work, hate I missed it


----------



## chenryiv (Dec 24, 2012)

Wish I could have been there.  I definitely want to learn that skill, and none better to teach it than Hatchett Dan.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow!  What a day you folks had!  I would have loved to have been there.  Who can tell me about those stave holding clamp/press thingys?  I want one!


----------



## John Webb (Dec 24, 2012)

We actually had a local welder make them but they are a lot like the ones that you can get from 3 rivers


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 24, 2012)

John Webb said:


> We actually had a local welder make them but they are a lot like the ones that you can get from 3 rivers



http://www.3riversarchery.com/StavePress_i6303_baseitem.html


----------



## John Webb (Dec 24, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> http://www.3riversarchery.com/StavePress_i6303_baseitem.html



Thanks longbowdave!


----------



## Bowhunterga (Dec 28, 2012)

I need to spend more time on GON I guess. Somehow I missed this thread or I would have posted these sooner. 

The bow building day was great! Here are a few of the photos I took during the course of the day.


----------



## danmc (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like a great day.  Would have loved to have been there.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 30, 2012)

danmc said:


> Looks like a great day.  Would have loved to have been there.



It would have been good to have you there Dan!

Fine pictures Steve, thanks for posting them.

Thanks for all the nice comments. This would have been a perfect time for a Buckbacks style video.

SFTP will be doing this again in the spring sometime.


----------



## gregg dudley (Dec 30, 2012)

Truly Awesome!


----------

